# كل شيء عن المحركات الخطوية Stepper Motors



## وليد الحديدي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

المحركات الخطوية هي محركات تيار مستمر يتكون الستايتور stator (أو الثابت) فيها من ملفات تمثل مغانط ثابتة على شكل أسنان كما في الشكل ، أما الجزء الدوار منها rotor فهو عبارة عن مغناطيس دائمي مسنن أو غير مسنن .











و كل زوج متقابل من الأسنان في الجزء الثابت يمثل قطبين لمغناطيس كهربائي ، يعمل هذا المغناطيس عندما يمرر تيار في الملف الخاص به ، فعندما يمرر تيار في الملف المرتبط بهذا الزوج من الأسنان يدور الدوار حتى يقابل القطب الجنوبي منه القطب الشمالي من الثابت و القطب الشمالي من الدوار يقابل القطب الجنوبي من الثابت كما في الشكل ، 




و لاستمرار الحركة يمرر تيار في الملف المرتبط بزوج الأسنان المجاور للزوج الأول و يقطع التيار عن الزوج الأول مما يتسبب دوران الدوار باتجاه الزوج الثاني من الأسنان ، و هكذا يعاد تهييج الملفات بالتعاقب مما يسبب استمرار دوران الدوار . و هنا يجب التنويه إلى أنه يجب مراعاة ترتيب تهييج الملفات حسب ترتيب مواقعها في الثابت .و لعكس اتجاه دوران المحرك الخطوي يتم تهييج ملفاته بترتيب معكوس .و الشكل التالي يبين هذه العملية





و سرعة المحرك الخطوي هي الزمن المستغرق بين تهييج أحد الملفات و الذي يليه . و هكذا يمكن التحكم بالمحرك الخطوي من حيث السرعة و الإتجاه و هذا ما سنأتي إليه لاحقاً بالتفصيل إن شاء الله . و عملية انتقال الدوار من وضع إلى وضع آخر بسبب تهييج الملف التالي تسمى (خطوة) . ودقة المحرك الخطوي (resolution)  يحددها عدد الخطوات التي يخطوها المحرك لإتمام دورة كاملة (360 درجة) و هذا يعتمد على عدد الأسنان الموجودة في الثابت ، فكلما زاد عدد الأسنان في الثابت ازدادت دقة المحرك الخطوي ، فمثلاً هناك محركات خطية تخطو 200 خطوة ليدور الدوار دورة كاملة (360 درجة) أي أن كل خطوة يدور فيها الدوار بمقدار 1.8 درجة لذلك يصطلح عليه بأن دقته 1.8 درجة . و هكذا هنالك محركات بدقة 3.6 درجة و 30 درجة و 0.72 درجة و ... إلخ ، و كما قلنا هذا يعتمد على عدد الأسنان في الثابت .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*أنواع المحركات الخطوية :*
تقسم المحركات الخطوية على نوعين هما المحركات ذات الممانعة المتغيرة و المحركات ذات المغناطيس الدائم . و يمكن التمييز بينهما بسهولة من خلال تدوير المحرك بواسطة اليد ، إذ أن المحركات ذات المغناطيس الدائم عند تدويرها يمكنك أن تحس بـ (طقطقة)بسبب انتقال الدوار (المغناطيس الدائم) بين أسنان الثابت . أما عند تدوير المحركات ذات الممانعة المتغيرة فلن تحس بتلك الطقطقة و إنما سيدور بحرية لأن الدوار هنا ليس مغناطيساً دائماً و إنكا مغناطيس كهربائي يعمل فقط عند إمرار تيار كهربائي في ملفه ( إلا أنه من الممكن أن تجد طقطقة خفيفة جداً بسب المغنطة المتبقية في الدوار بعد التشغيل) . كما يمكن التمييز بين نوعي المحركات الخطوية من خلال طريقة ربط ملفات الثابت فيها ، و هذا ما سنأتي إلى تفصيله في ما يلي .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*المحركات الخطوية ذات الممانعة المتغيرة (Variable Reluctance Stepper Motors)*
يمتلك المحرك ذو الممانعة المتغيرة ثلاثة ملفات مربوطة كما تظهر في الشكل بحيث تشترك الملفات الثلاثة بطرف مشترك يربط بالطرف الموجب من مصدر القدرة بينما تهيج الملفات الثلاثة بالترتيب بإمرار تيار في الأطراف الثلاثة المتبقية كلاً على حدة و بالترتيب .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

و الشكل أعلاه يوضح مقطعاً عرضياً لمحرك خطوي ذي ممانعة متغيرة بدقة 30 درجة لكل خطوة يحتوي الدوار فيه على 4 أسنان و يحتوي الثابت على 6 أقطاب بحيث أن كل ملف من الملفات الثلاثة ملفوف على قطبين متقابلين . 
فعندما يهيج الملف رقم 1 مثلاً ستتحرك أسنان الدوار باتجاه الأقطاب المتقابلة التي يلتف حولها هذا الملف (وهي المكتوب عليها رقم 1 في الشكل) و عندها سيكون الدوار بشكل علامة + كما هو واضح من دورانه في الشكل .
ثم عندما يقطع التيار عن الملف الأول و يهيج الملف الثاني سيدور الدوار 30 درجة باتجاه عقارب الساعة لانجذابه نحو الأقطاب التي يلتف عليها الملف الثاني و هي المكتوب عليها الرقم 2 في الشكل فيكون عندها الدوار على شكل علامة × . 
و هكذا نستطيع أن ندور المحرك باستمرار بتههيج ملفاته الثلاثة بالترتيب ، فإذا فرضنا أن العلامة (1) تعني تهييج ملف معين و العلامة (0) تعني قطع التيار عن ملف معين ، فإن التسلسل التالي يسبب دوران المحرك 24 خطوة أو دورتين كاملتين :
الملف 1 1001001001001001001001001
الملف 2 0100100100100100100100100
الملف 3 0010010010010010010010010

و يوجد أيضاً محركات خطوية ذات ممانعة متغيرة تمتلك 4 أو 5 ملفات أي 5 أو 6 أسلاك ، و لكن طريقة عملها تشبه تماماً طريقة عمل المحرك ذي الـ 3 ملفات الذي شرحناه ، و لكن أهم شيء هو أن تعرف الترتيب الصحيح لتهييج الملفات .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ وليد الحديدي .

تحية طيبة .

نتابعك واثمن جهودك , الله معك .

البغدادي


----------



## وليد الحديدي (16 سبتمبر 2007)

حياك الله أخي شكري محمد نوري و جزاك الله خيراً على متابعتك معنا .

فقط أردت أن أشير إلى ملاحظة مهمة و هي أن المحرك ذا الممانعة المتغيرة الذي درسناه في المثال السابق يمكن أن نزيد من دقته (أي الزاوية لكل خطوة) و ذلك بزيادة عدد الأسنان في الدوار أو/ و زيادة عدد الأقطاب في الثابت . و هذا ينطبق على جميع أنواع المحركات الخطوية .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*المحركات الخطوية أحادية القطبية (Unipolar Stepper Motors)*




تمتلك المحركات الخطوية أحادية القطبية 5 أو 6 أسلاك مربوطة كما في الشكل أعلاه ، حيث توجد نقطة منتصف (centre tap) في منتصف كل من الملفين كما يوضح الشكل . و تربط نقاط المنتصف هذه بالطرف الموجب من مصدر القدرة بينما بينما يربط طرفا كل من الملفين بالطرف الأرضي من المصدر بالتعاقب لغرض عكس اتجاه المجال المغناطيسي للملفين كما سيأتي تفصيله .
و المقطع العرضي الواضح في الشكل أعلاه هو لمحرك بدقة 30 درجة لكل خطوة ، و لزيادة الدقة يجب أن نزيد عدد الأقطاب في الدوار . و يمتلك الدوار هنا 6 أقطاب (3 شمال و 3 جنوب) موزعة حول محيط الدوار ، و يمتلك الثابت أربعة أقطاب يلتف الملف رقم 1 حول القطبين الأعلى و الأسفل منه و الملف رقم 2 حول القطبين الأيمن و الأيسر .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

كما هو واضح في الشكل فإن إمرار التيار من النهاية المرقمة 1 (نقطة المنتصف للملف الأول) إلى الطرف (a) يسبب كون القطب الأعلى من الثابت شمالياً و كون القطب الأسفل منه جنوبياً و بهذا ينجذب الدوار ليقف بالشكل المبين في الشكل الأول أعلاه . فإذا قطع التيار عن الملف الأول و مرر في الملف الثاني فسيدور الدوار بمقدار 30 درجة أو خطوة واحدة .
و هكذا إذا أردنا تدوير المحرك باستمرار نقوم بامرار التيار بهذين الملفين بالتعاقب ، فلو فرضنا أن العلامة (1) تعني إمرار التيار في الملف و العلامة (0) تعني قطعه فإن التسلسلين التاليين سيسببان دوران الدوار 24 خطوة (أو 4 دورات) باتجاه عقارب الساعة :

Winding 1a 1000100010001000100010001
Winding 1b 0010001000100010001000100
Winding 2a 0100010001000100010001000
Winding 2b 0001000100010001000100010
<------- Time

Winding 1a 1100110011001100110011001
Winding 1b 0011001100110011001100110
Winding 2a 0110011001100110011001100
Winding 2b 1001100110011001100110011
<------- Time

لاحظ ي الترتيب السابق أن الملفين الأول و الثاني لم يهيجا معاً مطلقاً ، فكلا الترتيبين السابقين يدوران الدوار خطوة واحدة في كل مرة يهيج فيها ملف ، و بهذا تستخدم في هذه الطريقة طاقة أقل من الطريقة الثانية التي سنشرحها الآن ، و التي يهيج فيها ملفان في نفس الوقت و تسبب دوران الدوار نصف خطوة في كل مرة و تنتج عزماً أكبر للمحرك (بمقدار 1.4 × العزم الذي تنتجه طريقة الملف الواحد) و لكن هذه الطريقة تستهلك ضعف الطاقة المستهلكة في الطريقة الأولى .
الطريقة الأولى تسمى طريقة الخطوة الكاملة (Full Step) و الطريقة الثانية تسمى طريقة نصف الخطوة (Half Step) ، و نلاحظ أننا يمكن أن نحصل على تسلسل لتهييج ملفين معاً و بالتالي تدوير المحرك بطريقة نصف الخطوة و ذلك بدمج التسلسلين السابقين الذين يمثل كل منهما تسلسلاً بطريقة الخطوة الكاملة ، فيكون التسلسل الناتج كما يلي :

Winding 1a 11000001110000011100000111
Winding 1b 00011100000111000001110000
Winding 2a 01110000011100000111000001
Winding 2b 00000111000001110000011100
<------ Time

و بذلك نحصل على دوران بهذا الشكل :


----------



## وليد الحديدي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

آسف للخطأ المشاركة مكررة و تم حذفها


----------



## وليد الحديدي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

المحركات الخطوية ثنائية القطبية (Bipolar Stepper Motors)




كما هو واضح في هذا الشكل فإن المحركات ثنائية القطبية تربط تماماً كما في المحركات أحادية القطبية إلا أنها لا تمتلك نقاط منتصف (centre taps) ، لذلك فإن المحرك نفسه أبسط و لكن دائرة التحكم به و قلب قطبية الملفات لكل زوج من الأقطاب أكثر تعقيداً ، إذ تستعمل دائرة جسرية (H-Bridge) لكل ملف ، و ما تقوم به الدائرة الجسرية باختصار هو أنها تتحكم بقطبية كل من طرف من أحد الملفات بصورة مستقلة .
و لتوضيح ذلك لنأخذ هذا التسلسل لتدوير المحرك بطريقة الخطوة الكاملة :

--Terminal 1a 1---1---1---1--- 11--11--11--11 
Terminal 1b --1---1---1---1- --11--11--11--11 
-Terminal 2a -1---1---1---1-- -11--11--11--11 
Terminal 2b ---1---1---1---1 1--11--11--11--1 
<------ Time

نلاحظ هنا أن هذا الترتيب مطابق تماماً للذي أسلفناه في المحركات أحادية القطبية بالنسبة لمرحلة التحكم بغض النظر عن مرحلة دائرة القيادة الإلكترونية الجسرية .


----------



## amod (28 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر موصل لك بمن سبقني فكل كلمات الشكر عاجزة عن الوفاء
ولكن ادعو لك ان ينير الله دربك وبصيرتك وعلمك الى الابد وان ينفع بك بلاد المسلمين
وان يجازيك بكل حرف كتبته حسنة والحسنة بعشر وان يجعلك ممن يضاعف لهم الاجر والمثوبة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الحديدي (1 أكتوبر 2007)

و لك مثل ذلك و أضعاف أضعافه ، أسأل الله أن يمد في اعمارنا في طاعته و أن يعيننا جميعاً على خدمة الإسلام و المسلمين .


----------



## لوكوربوزييه ــ (3 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع هام ...بارك الله فيكم


----------



## لوكوربوزييه ــ (3 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع هاااااام ...بارك الله فيكم


----------



## لوكوربوزييه ــ (3 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع هاام ...بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وليد الحديدي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*المحركات الخطوية مزدوجة الإستعمال (Bifiliar Stepping Motors)*




هذا النوع من المحركات الخطوية يمتلك نفس الثابت و الدوار الذان يمتلكهما المحرك الخطوي ثنائي القطبية و كذلك المحرك الخطوي أحادي القطبية ، و لكن الفرق هو أن كل قطب من أقطابه الأربعة في الثابت يلتف حوله ملف واحد ، و بالتالي سيكون لدينا 8 أسلاك ، و لذلك يمكننا ن نشغل هذا النوع كمحرك خطوي ثنائي القطبية أو أحادي القطبية بتغيير طريقة الربط ، و لذلك يسمى بالمزدوج .
فالشكل أعلاه يبين محرك خطوي مزدوج بثمانية أسلاك هي (a,b,c,d) في المجموعة الأولى و (a,b,c,d) في المجموعة الثانية .
و لغرض التوضيح فقد ربط الملفان في المجموعة الأولى بطريقة المحرك أحادي القطبية و ربط الملفان في المجموعة الثانية بطريقة المحرك ثنائي القطبية .
للربط بطريقة المحرك أحادي القطبية كما في المجموعة الأولى في الشكل يربط الملفان على التوالي و تؤخذ نقطة الربط ينهما كنقطة منتصف (centre tap) .
و للربط بطريقة المحرك ثنائي القطبية كما في المجموعة الثانية في الشكل يربط الملفان أما على التوازي (كما في الشكل) أو على التوالي بدون أخذ نقطة منتصف بينهما (أي كما في المجموعة الأولى ولكن بإهمال نقطة المنتصف) . فطريقة التوازي تسمح بفولتية واطئة و تيار عالٍ ، و طريقة التوالي تسمح بفولتية أعلى و تيار أقل .

و تجدر الملاحظة بأن المحركات الموجودة كمحركات أحادية القطبية هي أصلاً محركات مزدوجة ملفوفة بالطريقة المبينة في المجموعة الأولى في الشكل أعلاه .


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## شعبانكو (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرئع


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

اخواني الأعزاء البغدادي و شعبانكو أشكركم على ردودكم الجميلة


----------



## عمار سليمان (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ولكم ممكن تتطرق لربط المحركا ت بالحاسوب


----------



## عمار سليمان (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا خي ممكن تتطرق لطرق ربط المحركات بالحاسوب


----------



## وليد الحديدي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

إن شاء الله أخي الكريم سأتطرق لهذا الموضوع و لكن بعد أن أكمل موضوع التحكم بالمحركات الخطوية و دوائر التحكم ، تابع معي و سأتطرق إليه بالتفصيل بإذن الله .


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 أكتوبر 2007)

و جزاك خيراً مثله أخي مصطفى


----------



## م.رضوان (23 أكتوبر 2007)

عندك فكرة عن البرامج الحاسوبية التي تكتب لربط المحركات الخطوية


----------



## وليد الحديدي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بالتأكيد أخي رضوان و لكن مالذي تريده بالظبط ؟ يعني انت تريد برنامج لتحريك محرك خطوي أم للتحكم بماكنة ام ماذا ؟


----------



## esam19260 (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخوة الافاضل 
انى فى حاجة لدريف 3 محركات خطوة 2 امبير 30فولت ثنائى bipolar
متصل بالحاسب ب paraller port
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## وليد الحديدي (8 مارس 2008)

يعني تريد دائرة حتى تصنع الدرايف أم تريد شراء درايف جاهز ؟


----------



## esam19260 (9 مارس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل وليد الحديدى
اشكرك على استجابتك السريعة .
اذا كان يوجد دائرة واقوم بتنفيذها فلا مانع بشرط توافر مكوناتها بمصر
او موجوده جاهزة وبسعر جيد فسيكون افضل لى لانى مهندس ميكانيكا وتصنيع الدائرة يتطلب منى وقت واستعانة باخرين اميلى على ي ا ها و alaasat
اخوك
عصام


----------



## وليد الحديدي (10 مارس 2008)

أخي عصام يمكنك أن تعمل هذا الدرايف :
http://www.pminmo.com/l297-8/l297-8.htm
و ستجد فيها كل تفاصيل الدائرة 

أو إذا لم تتوفر المكونات لديك إدخل إلى هذه الصفحة و اختر الدرايف المناسب لك :
http://pminmo.com/


----------



## يحيى يحيى (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم وجزاك الله كل خير 
اما بعد
انا من هواة ال cnc machines وبفكر اعمل ماكينة خمس محاور التصميم الميكانيكة تقريبا شبة جاهز ولكن الشق الكهربى الواصل من الماكينة الى الكمبيوتر لا اعلم منة شيئا ولذلك ارجوا من الله ان يهديك ويوفقك الى مساعدتي في الاجابة عن هذه الاسئلة:-
اولا
هل الدائر الكهربية لهذة المواتير عبارة عن دائرة موتور واحد ومكررة ؟؟
ثانيا
هل هناك علاقة بين اطوال وشكل وابعاد الماكينة بالبرنامج المخصص لها ؟؟ حيث اني اود استعمال برنامج ARTCAM_CNC-Machine_Milling_Software
اي انني لن اقوم بعمل برنامج خاص لها 
ثالثا
ارجو ان تمدني بالدائرة الكهربية للمحركات الخمسة موضحا عليها المداخل للسلوك الاربعة او الخمسة للموتور الخطوي والمخارج التي توصل لمنفذ الطابعة وهل يمكن التحكم بالسرعة ؟؟
الوصف للماكينة 
ماكينة خمسة محاور مخصصة لعمل الزخارف الدقيقة وليس من المهم سرعة وعزم الماكينة المهم هو دقتها .
رابعا
هل من الممكن ان تقترح عليا مواصفات ونوع المواتير الخمسة التي تتميز بالدقة الشديدة
رجاء اذا لم يتوفر لديكم الدائرة المخصصة المطلوبة ارجو ان تدلني على من اين احضرها حسث انني من مصر 
وشكرا وجزاكم الله كل خير 
ارجوا اعلامي بالرد بترك رسالة لي على الموقع في الرسائل الخاصة او على البريد الالكتروني


----------



## وليد الحديدي (4 أبريل 2008)

أخي الكريم آسف على تأخر ردي لأنني مشغول جداً بمشروع التخرج و امتحانات نهاية الفصل . و سأجيبك على ما أستطيع من أسإلتك بعون الله تعالى .

أولاً :
نعم الدائرة عبارة عن دائرة موتور واحد مكررة

ثانياً :
ليس هناك علاقة بين أبعاد الماكنة و البرنامج فاعمل الهيكل بما يحلو لك من الأبعاد بدون أي تقيد بالبرنامج لأن البرنامج ستكون فيه إعدادات تخص أبعاد الماكنة و سرعة المحركات و هذه الإعدادات تقوم انت بإدخالها حسب ماكنتك ليتعرف البرنامج عليها .
و بالمناسبة برنامج Artcam لا يقوم بتشغيل الماكنة و إنما يعمل gcode للرسم و هناك برامج أخرى مثل kcam و mach3 تأخذ الـ gcode منه و تشغل الماكنة . و سأخوض في كل هذه الأمور بالتفصيل الممل في ما تبقى من الدورة إن شاء الله .

ثالثاً :
هذه يا سيدي مجموعة دوائر يمكنك أن تختار أحدها حسب المحرك الذي تريد التحكم به من حيث القدرة و نوع المحرك فيما لو كان unipolar أو bipolar (راجع الدرس الأول في الدورة)
http://pminmo.com/
أما بالنسبة للتحكم بالسرعة فبالطبع يمكن التحكم بها و هذه هي فكرة العمل و يبدو أنك لم تطلع على دروس الدورة فارجع إلى الدروس و ستعرف كيفية التحكم بالسرعة .
أما الدقة فتعتمد على دقة المحرك و على مقدار الخطوة في البرغي الذي تستعمله لنقل الحركة و لا داعي لأن تشغل بالك بالدقة فأي محرك خطوي موجود الآن هو بلا شك أدق بكثير مما تحتاجه لعمل زخارف (أنا أتوقع انك تريد الزخرفة على خشب) . 

و بخصوص مسألة المحاور فأنا أرى أن خمسة محاور كثيرة جداً و لا أعرف لماذا تريدها هكذا فأنا عملت نقوش على الخشب بثلاث محاور و كانت رائعة فما الذي يدفعك إلى التفكير بخمسة محاور ؟


----------



## يحيى يحيى (5 أبريل 2008)

اولا اخي العزيز وليد كل كلمات الشكر لن تفي حقك علي .غير جزاك الله كل خير
ثانيا 
على التلميذ ان ينتطر المعلم وكلنا نتذكر قصة موسى علية السلام مع سيدنا الخضر وما نتعلمة منها .
ثالثا 
انا بالنسبالي معلق امال كبيرة قوي على الماكينة دي وكلة على الله .وعارف ان كل شيئ بميعاد وان الله له حكمة دائما في هذا الميعاد فلا تضغط على نفسك يا اخي وركز في دراستك ونحن منتظرين ووفقك الله في دراستك .انما غلبنا الشوق فقط 
اما بالنسبة للغرض من الماكينة فهي لصناعة المشغولات الفضية والذهبية فانا اعمل بها من ثمانية اشهر تقريبا ولسة مبتدئ لسة باخد خبرة في الموضوع دا وانا اعمل يدويا .اي شغل نحت
والشكل المطلوب موجود في اللينك دا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra7FzLy8ZBs

وباذن الله لو كتب الله لي النجاح فسوف اعرض على المنتديات مخطط تفصيلي لها حتى يستفيد الجميع واخرج زكاتها (زكاة العلم تعليمه)
وجزاك الله كل خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (10 أبريل 2008)

العفو أخي يحيى كلنا تلاميذ و نستفيد من بعض و انا أرجو أن أكون تلميذك تعلمني من اختصاصك في صناعة المشغولات الفضية .
أخي الحبيب بالنسبة للمشغولات الفضية و الذهبية فأرجو أن تكون على معرفة ببرنامج Artcam Jewelery فهو خاص بعمل النقوش على المجوهرات و عمل ملفات الـ G code الخاصة بها .
أسأل الله لك التوفيق و النجاح و تحقيق الأهداف و نتمنى أن تفرحنا بأخبار سارة بإذن الله .


----------



## esam19260 (11 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الفاضل وليد الحديدى 
اسف لتاخرى فى الرد لانى لم ادخل على النت منذ فترة لاسباب فى العمل
اشكرك على اهتمامك واريد ان اتعرف على حضرتك 
اخوك
عصام 0121118476


----------



## وليد الحديدي (17 أبريل 2008)

أهلاً و سهلاً بك أخي عصام و أتشرف بمعرفتك


----------



## hammoda (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أرجو وضع روابط لتحميل برامج تشغيل مكنات الCNC
ك KCam وغيره وارجو بيان الفرق بينهم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فؤاد سلطان (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب في قسم التحكم الميكانيكي قسم الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك ارجوا منكم مساعدتي لعمل مشروع للتخرج في هذا المجال حيث وانني محتار رجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## esam19260 (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاخ الفاضل وليد الحديدى
الرجاء الاتصال للتعارف 
اخوك
عصام


----------



## يحى المصرى (12 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (13 مايو 2008)

أخى وليد الحديدى جذاك الله كل الخير على مشاركتنا معلوماتك القيمة
ونتمنا لك كل التوفيق و التقدم
خالص تقديرى و أحترامى


----------



## يحيى يحيى (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخي العزيز وليد انا اسف على التاخير في الرد لانني دخلت الجيش وجزاك الله كل خير 
اولا لي الشرف العظيم ان اضيف اي معلومة الى شخصية عظيمة مثلك اي معلومة ولو صغيرة في مجال اخر 
اما بالنسبة لصناعة الذهب والفضة فقصتها باختصار كالاتي 
اولا بعد اختيار التصميم او الموديل المرسوم على الورق يتم تنفيذة بمادة بلاستيكية(شمع موديلات) وهي مرحلة تحويل الموديل من صورة ثنائية الابعاد الى مجسم ثلاثي الابعاد اي يصبح الخاتم مثلا مثل الخاتم الاصلى تماما ولكن بمادة الشمع وتتم هذه الطريقة بطريقة النحت اليدوي وهذا ما انا اقوم به بطريقة يدوية ويمكن القيام بة بماكينة cnc وهي غالية الثمن جدا ثم يتم تحويل الخاتم البلاستيكي (او الشمع ) الى ذهب او فضة وذلك عن طريق عملية السبك العادية 
وانا على اتم استعداد للاجابة على اي سؤال اخي العزيز وليد 
وجزاك الله كل خير ونفعك الله ونفع بك


----------



## khdroj (17 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي وليد وجزاك الله عنا كل خير 
اخي ولد انا قمت بحل موتورين عن طابعات hp كيف يمكنني عمل دائرة للتحكم وكيف يمكنني معرفة الفولتية وباقي التفاصيل 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدو2007 (21 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك كما بوريكا في الزيت أكلا و شربا و دهنا


----------



## السويس (3 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أهل الحديث (28 يوليو 2008)

افدتنى كثيرآ 
بارك الله فى علمك


----------



## وليد الحديدي (28 يوليو 2008)

> افدتنى كثيرآ
> بارك الله فى علمك
> رد مع اقتباس


 و بارك فيك أخي الكريم أسأل الله أن تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 يوليو 2008)

> السلام عليكم
> أرجو وضع روابط لتحميل برامج تشغيل مكنات الcnc
> ك Kcam وغيره وارجو بيان الفرق بينهم
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 و عليك السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم سيأتي بيان ما تسأل عنه بالتفصيل إن شاء الله في الحلقة القادمة من الدورة فأرجو منك متابعتها .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 يوليو 2008)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا طالب في قسم التحكم الميكانيكي قسم الهيدروليك والنيوماتيك ارجوا منكم مساعدتي لعمل مشروع للتخرج في هذا المجال حيث وانني محتار رجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ، أخي الحبيب أنا لا أمتلك الخبرة أو المعلومات الكافية لأساعدك في هذا المجال و أتمنى أن تجد من يساعدك في المنتدى .



> شكرااااااااااااا


العفو أخي الكريم


> أخى وليد الحديدى جذاك الله كل الخير على مشاركتنا معلوماتك القيمة
> ونتمنا لك كل التوفيق و التقدم
> خالص تقديرى و أحترامى


و جزاك كل الخير أخي خالد أتمنى أن أكون أفدتكم و لو بمعلومة بسيطة .



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخي العزيز وليد انا اسف على التاخير في الرد لانني دخلت الجيش وجزاك الله كل خير
> اولا لي الشرف العظيم ان اضيف اي معلومة الى شخصية عظيمة مثلك اي معلومة ولو صغيرة في مجال اخر
> اما بالنسبة لصناعة الذهب والفضة فقصتها باختصار كالاتي
> ...


 أخي الكريم أنا الذي أعتذر على تأخري عليكم و تقبل جزيل شكري على المعلومات القيمة التي أفدتنا بها و أرجو أن تكون استفدت من برنامج Artcam Jewelery و أرجو أن تعلمنا بنتائج عملك في مجال النقش بالـ CNC و بالصور إن أمكن لتعم الفائدة ، و أسأل الله لك التوفيق و السداد .



> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيك اخي وليد وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
> اخي ولد انا قمت بحل موتورين عن طابعات hp كيف يمكنني عمل دائرة للتحكم وكيف يمكنني معرفة الفولتية وباقي التفاصيل
> وبارك الله فيك


 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم يجب أولاً أن تعرف نوع الموتور من خلال عدد أسلاكه لذلك أرجو منك مراجعة الصفحة الأولى من هذا الموضوع الموجودة في هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66223.html
ثم لعمل دائرة التحكم الخاصة بالموتور بعد أن عرفت نوعه راجع الحلقة الثانية من الدورة الموجودة على هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69000.html



> بارك الله فيك كما بوريكا في الزيت أكلا و شربا و دهنا



وفيك بارك الله


> بارك الله فيك


 و فيك بارك الله


----------



## gehan11 (21 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gehan11 (21 أغسطس 2008)

نرجو المزيد من شرح عن ماكينات Cnc


----------



## وليد الحديدي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

و جزاك خيراً كذلك أختي جيهان ، الدورة لم تكتمل و بإذن الله بقية الدورة قادمة و نسألكم الدعاء .


----------



## gehan11 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ المهندس وليد 

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك بالرد

سأحاول دراسة الامر وانتظر منك المساعدة 

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مباركة ياسين (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا وليد ما عليك سوى الحفاظ على هاذا التميز


----------



## abouelmkarem (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اكمل واللة معك لقد وجت ماا بحث عنة من زمن


----------



## بلال زبيب (12 نوفمبر 2008)

علمتنا الحياة الكثير 
وعلمتنا رفقة الأقلام الكثير الكثير
المنتديات مجتمع صغير 
يختصر الكثير من المسافات والزمن 
لنتعرف على بعضنا البعض .. نتدارس بعض .. نتعلم من بعض 
نتعلم قيم وثوابت ومباديء وآراء وأفكار .. وتصرفات 
نحمل فيها على عاتقنا مسؤولية كبيرة 
بأن نع** صورة مشرفة لديننا ، لبلادنا لشخصياتنا 
للقلم الذي نحمله بين أيدينا .. فيحمل عنا أفكارنا الى الملأ
تعلمنا من هذه الصحبة أن نكون أكثر وعياً 
نثق ونستبشر الخير في الجميع .ولكن للحذر هامش .. لابد منه


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الإخوة الكرام بلال زبيب و أبو المكارم و مباركة ياسين جزاكم الله كل الخير على مروركم و تشجيعكم الجميل .


----------



## majestic1 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*ما شاء الله ... إيه الجمال ده !!!*

أولاً أشكر اخي الفاضل المهندس وليد الحديدي الذي أجله و اسأل الله العظيم ان يغفر لنا و يرحمنا و يجمعنا على حوض النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم

ثانيا : اقول للاخ المهندس بلال زبيب ... خايف احسدك ... إيه الكلام الجميل ده !!! .. ما شاء الله



بلال زبيب قال:


> علمتنا الحياة الكثير
> وعلمتنا رفقة الأقلام الكثير الكثير
> المنتديات مجتمع صغير
> يختصر الكثير من المسافات والزمن
> ...



بجد عندك حق ... متفق معاك ... )

ربنا يبارك فيكم ...


----------



## ahmed bakry (18 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks very good


----------



## mehdi_b10 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
الحمد لله الذي مَـنَّ علي باكتشاف هذا المنتدى المبارك الذي هو و الله لمنبع علم و خير كبيرين ، وكما أشكر جميع الإخوة على مايبذلونه من جهد في نشر العلم و نفع إخوانهم و لنا معكم إن شاء الله مداخلات ، وفق الله الجميع و حياكم الله.


----------



## حسن عبدالله بلال (30 ديسمبر 2008)

زادك الله علماً ونوراً


----------



## ar9902009 (24 يناير 2009)

شبكات الاضاءه


----------



## bashar7171 (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخ وليد على الشرح الوافي
و سلكت يمناك على الفلاشات التوضيحية 
و يا حبذا ( اذا لم يكن هنالك ازعاج )
أن تشرح كيفية عمل المحرك الحثي احادي الطور و ثلاثي الطور
لأنني سألت كثيرا و خصوصا مسالة المجالات المتولدة في الملفات و واتجاه التيارات و علاقتهم بأن الكهرباء متناوبة 
و لكن لم أحصل على الإجابة الواضحة تماما كما أريد
وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (3 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة جميعا
بارك الله لكم في هذا الجهد المتميز 
جمال يونس


----------



## وليد الحديدي (9 يونيو 2009)

شكراً للجميع
و بالنسبة للأخ بشار أعتذر لك أخي العزيز لأن ليس لدي ما يكفي من المعلومات عن هذه الأنواع من المحركات


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
شكر الله لك

أخوك الصغير 
طارق بلال


----------



## محمد فريز (15 أغسطس 2009)

انا عملت برنامج للتحكم بمكائن cnc وبيتحكم بــ 3,4 محاور وبحاول ارفعة إنشاء الله


----------



## أحمد رأفت (27 أغسطس 2009)

جــزاك الله كــل خـــيــــر


----------



## osame (5 سبتمبر 2009)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> اولا اخي العزيز وليد كل كلمات الشكر لن تفي حقك علي .غير جزاك الله كل خير
> ثانيا
> على التلميذ ان ينتطر المعلم وكلنا نتذكر قصة موسى علية السلام مع سيدنا الخضر وما نتعلمة منها .
> ثالثا
> ...


سلام علیکم
اکون شاکرا لک جدا اذا تبعت مخطط جهاز cnc لنحت قطع شمعیه‌ بصلابة اقل بکتیر من خشب
لانی احتاجه‌ بشده‌.رجاءمساعدتی

شکرا


----------



## osame (10 سبتمبر 2009)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> اولا اخي العزيز وليد كل كلمات الشكر لن تفي حقك علي .غير جزاك الله كل خير
> ثانيا
> على التلميذ ان ينتطر المعلم وكلنا نتذكر قصة موسى علية السلام مع سيدنا الخضر وما نتعلمة منها .
> ثالثا
> ...


سلام علیک یا اخ العزیز
انا محتاج لمخططات هذه‌ النوع من لماكينة في صناعة المشغولات الفضية والذهبية
ارید ان انحت شفرات توربینات لمشروع ماکینة جیت الدقیقه لطائرات.‌ ارجو ان تساعد اخوک ونرفع راس العرب
وشکرا [email protected]


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم ليس هناك مخطط جاهز و لا تتعب نفس بالبحث عن شيء غير موجود فإذا كنت تريد بناء درايفر فعليك بالتعلم خطوة خطوة حتى تبني ماكنة كاملة و هذا ياخذ وقتاً طويلاَ و يحتاج الى الصبر و النفس الطويل
و بما ان طلبك ليس بناء الماكنة لذاتها و انما لبناء شفرات التوربينات فان من الافضل لك ان تشتري درايفرات جاهزة او حتى ماكنة جاهزة و البدء بعملك مباشرة


----------



## nawar_mera (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وفقكم الل*ه


----------



## mad_yugi88 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد أسال الله لنا و لك التوفيق


----------



## zamzam (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## marhman (6 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you very much ,these is hard effort


----------



## uuum9999 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يعجز السان عن شكرك اخي الكريم


----------



## toota18 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا 
سلمت يداك علي هذا المجهود​


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## red_flower (16 يناير 2010)

لسلام عليكم 
اذا ممكن تساعدوني عالدي سي موتور بدي اصمم الو دائرة عالماتلاب
​


----------



## walfaren (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على الشرح والله الكلمات لا تعبر عن المجهود الى بذلتة ليك منى خالص الشكر


----------



## fouad220 (2 مارس 2010)

مشكور كتيرررر على المواضيع الحلوة و المفيدة:12::77:


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاستاذ: وليد الحديدى جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فى عملك
انا قمت بتصنيع ماكينة راوترcnc قمت بتصنيع الهيكل فقط وينقصنى ان اشترى (stepper motors) ودائرة الكنترول واكون شاكرا جدا ان تفيدنى فى هذا الموضوع عملماً بأن حجم الماكينة244*122


----------



## امجد جمجوم (21 مارس 2010)

هل في امكانية توفير جهاز لشرائه [email protected]


----------



## ظلمة الليالي (4 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر اخي العزيز و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## suzran (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (14 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علوية عماد (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك وعافاك الله


----------



## رياض عبد العزيز (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا الاخ وليد على هذة المعلومات القيمة وارجو ان كان يوجد عندك او احد الاخوة طريقة ضبط موازين الخلاطات
وشكرا
 اخوك رياض


----------



## poweraicha (7 مايو 2010)

كيف استخدم هذه المحركات في قيادة الروبوت وشكرا على هالمعلومات


----------



## poweraicha (7 مايو 2010)

:10:


poweraicha قال:


> كيف استخدم هذه المحركات في قيادة الروبوت وشكرا على هالمعلومات


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 مايو 2010)

شكراً للجميع على كلماتكم الجميلة

الأخ drsh_alhoseny ما الذي تريده بالظبط ؟ تريد مواصفات الماطورات التي يجب أن تشتريها ؟ أم تريد معرفة من أين تشتريها ؟
على العموم يجب أن أعرف ما هي المواد التي تريد أن تشغلها بالماكنة (يعني بلاستك ، خشب ، حديد ، ألمنيوم؟) ، ثم أين مكان اقامتك؟


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 مايو 2010)

الأخ أمجد جمجوم أرسلت لك رسالة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 مايو 2010)

الأخ poweraicha يمكنك أن تستخدم الـ Stepping Motors في الروبوت لأنها توفر لك الدقة المطلوبة لكن يجب أن يكون السوفتوير متوافق مع دائرة قيادة الماطور (الدرايف) أي أن تكون الإيعازات الخارجة من السوفتوير إلى الدرايف بشكل Pulse & Direction .
لكن عموماً الـ Servo motors هي التي تستخدم في الروبوتات لأنها أكثر كفاءة من المحركات الخطوية تجاه الأحمال الكبيرة و المتغيرة و بسرع أكبر بكثير .


----------



## عاشق الهجرة (28 مايو 2010)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 
اللهم اجز خيرا من قام بهذا العمل و فرج كروبه في الدنيا و الآخرة و جعله من أحبابك

http://www.riiam.com/quran/


----------



## m.ahmad (31 مايو 2010)

طيب ماهي عيوب ستبر موتر انا استخدمة مجموعه وصارت عندي تسخن وتفصل فتره 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## وليد الحديدي (31 مايو 2010)

أخي العزيز تأكد من أنه التيار اللي تجهز بيه الموتور من الدرايف يكون أقل أو يساوي التيار الذي يتحمله المحرك . يوجد dip switch عادةَ في الدرايف يتم منه تظبيط التيار .


----------



## ohg] (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## وليد الحديدي (14 يونيو 2010)

العفو أخي


----------



## كومنشى (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع ونرجو المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (6 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدا شكرا لك


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## kly73 (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي استاذ وليد 
في كثير من المنتديات التي انت مشترك فيها سئلتك سؤال ولم تجيبني لا اعلم مالسبب هل سؤالي صعب او لاني من العراق سؤالي هو اين تباع محركات الستيب في بغداد اتمنا ان تساعدتي في الحصول على هيك محركات واكون شاكرا


----------



## وليد الحديدي (17 يوليو 2010)

عفواً أخي اني أعتذر بس ببغداد ماكو ماطورات ستيبر ما عدا ماطورات صغيرة موجودة عند جماعة التفصيخ مال اجهزة الاستنساخ و الطابعات بباب الشرجي .
و إذا تريد ماطورات كبار اني مستعد اجيبلك ماطورات صينية بالحجم اللي تريده مع الدرايفرات.


----------



## kly73 (19 يوليو 2010)

شكراً اخي استاذ وليد واعذرني على استعجالي . كم سعر الماطورات مثل التي استخدمتها في ماكنتك 4a


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يوليو 2010)

العفو أخي العزيز ممكن تراسلني على إيميلي على الياهو اذا تحب waleedmech


----------



## red drago0o0on (30 يوليو 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _

_انا مشترك جديد من سوريا واتمنى لكم التوفيق وعمل رائع مشكورين عليه .........._

_ارجو ان تتقبلو وجودي معكم وبينكم وتحياتي للجميع .........._


----------



## احمدعباده (7 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى العزيز/ وليد الحديدى بارك الله فيك وفى عملك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وكان لى طلب
قد قمت بشراء دائرة وتحكم سى ان سى كامله وعندما قمت بتشغيلها لاحظت ارتفاع دجة حرارة الموتور بعد فترة قصيرة وراست الشركة وقالو لى ( ارتفاع درجة حرارة الموتور نتيجة عدم حمل عليها وعندما توصل بالماكينة لا يرتفع درجة حرارته) فهل هذا صحيح؟
انا فى انتظار الاجابة 
شكرا


----------



## احمدعباده (12 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tyson (3 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم ما رايك في نوعية هذا المحرك وهل يصلح لماكنة cnc للحفر الدقيق على المعدن والاسطح الخشبية 
hybrid Stepper Motor ( KL23H286-20-8B


----------



## taher at (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا والله الموفق


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (15 مايو 2011)

جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتكم==


----------



## RACHID.ELECTRICIE (1 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أخي وليد انا لم افهم شيئا اريد معرفة طريقة توصيل المحركات بالحاسوب


----------



## matrixe123 (11 يوليو 2011)

تسلم على الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## Nexus (26 أغسطس 2011)

مع ان الموضوع قديم 

الا انه ضل كالمصباح المنير إلى الابد 

جزاك الله خير استاذ وليد ووفقك إلى مايحب ويرضاه


----------



## kocher (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرًا على المعلومات


----------



## ahmednos (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## osamaosk (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررلكم


----------



## korzaty (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_n_pal (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك
أكثر من رائع... زاد الله من حسناتك


----------



## foush_111 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*كيف احسب الفولت والتيار الازم لتشغيل 4 مواتير ستيبر*

ارجو الافادة للاهمية 
كيف احسب الفولت والتيار الازم لتشغيل 4 مواتير ستيبر 
ضروررررررررررررررري
وشكراً


----------



## chiguer (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جعله اله في ميزان حسنات


----------



## مهندس بغداد82 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي على هذه المعلومات النادرة والقيمة جدا اشكرك جزيل الشكر لاني كنت بحاجه لها جدا .... وعندي سوال اتمنى ان تفيدني فيه ..
اخي عندي مشكلة في المحرك الخطوي وهي انه دائما يتلف المجهز القدرة وفي كل مره ابدل المجهز وينتلف ممكن حل لهذه المشكله وشكرا لك


----------



## ahmed dani (27 نوفمبر 2011)

جك الله خيرا


----------



## نضال حرب (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## afandy89_pro (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## السمان ابو خضر (17 يناير 2012)

اشكرك اخي العزيز علي هذا المجهود
و انا الان بصدد فكرة مشروع ماكينة تعمل بالمحركات الخطوية
و لكن من اين احصل علي هذا المحرك الكهربي في مصر
و ايضا كم تكلفتة تقريبا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (19 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## حسن-12 (19 يناير 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## vie.logic (24 يناير 2012)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> أخي عصام يمكنك أن تعمل هذا الدرايف :
> http://www.pminmo.com/l297-8/l297-8.htm
> و ستجد فيها كل تفاصيل الدائرة
> 
> ...





السلام عليكم 
ممكن اخي ابسط درايف قد يعمل على نمودج تجريبي ك اللذي في الفيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2LBraOUtUo&feature=related
لاني في مدينة صغيرة و قل ان تجذ المكونات 
و انا مبتدا و اريد صنع المكينة و اني اجد الناحية الميكانيكية لها سهلة بالمقارنة مع ناحية الربط مع الحاسب 
صراحة يلزمني مرجع قيم اجذ فيه كل ما سوف احتاجه


----------



## محمد ممدوح العبقرى (6 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك يارب لكل القائمين على المنتدى اللى بجد افادونى فى مشروع تخرجى السنة دى


----------



## adnan salha (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
الموضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (28 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## معتصم غانم* (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وبارك عليك

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد الطيب.


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يا باشا الى الامام​


----------



## AHMED ABOU ELENAIN (3 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ubdo (5 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكورر اخي


----------



## khalidE (13 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز لدي مشكل فعندما تبدأ الآلة بالأشتغال تكون ممتازة لكن حينما تصل الى منتصف العمل تتوقف لبضع ثوان ثم يسمع لها صوت كأنه صوت إختناق مما يؤدي الى خروجها عن المسار الصحيح ثم تقوم بتخريب العمل
برنامج الألة هو nc studio وشكرا لك أخي

​


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (7 أبريل 2014)

عندي ماتور وحابب أستخدمو محتاج دائرة لتشغيلو


----------



## karma-e (6 مايو 2014)

الأخ الفاضل وليد الحديدى 
تحيه طيبه وبعد .. 
محتاج عمل مشروع خاص بالمواتير الستبر يمكن للموتور ان يلف زاويه 90 ويتوقف مع امكانيه التحكم عن طريق مفتاح سوتش او حتى سينسور مرفق شكل المشروع بالظبط فى ملف فيديو ارجوا المساعدة فى تنفيذه مع العلم انه فى الاساس منفذ ولكن بدون موتور ستبر .... لأنه لا يستهلك باور حسب شرح الموقع الخاص بالمشروع غالبا (ماتور مغناطيسي) ذاتى الحركة




موقع الشركة : 
http://www.colombacontrol.com/1/579/jaula_atrapa_aves.html


----------



## محمد ودقرشي (14 مايو 2014)

سلام عليكم ...... هل لديكم تطبيقات للمحركات الخطوية


----------



## محمود محمد بهي (11 أبريل 2015)

شرح اكثر من رائع زادك الله من العلم


----------

